# The Bog 2 B



## goldenrose (May 16, 2011)

Here's the beginning of new bog garden started on Friday May 13th! The fencing & gate run from the corner of the house to the corner of the GH. It is on the north side of the house but far enough away to get full sun. The fir tree is on the north side of the garden which should offer a break from northly winter winds, should be a perfect location.





Wondering why the photo is hazy? 3 days of upper 80's with humidity as high and it wasn't even the middle of May! 
Here's a view from my dog agility area.




Here's the yuck that needs to be removed-





Sat. & Sun. daytime highs were the upper 40's.
Things are moving along better than I thought, it's Monday the 16th, very windy but sunny & mid 60's. It's pretty empty & I've backed filled 2 areas. It started out 5ft diameter round & I'm changing it to a kidney shape so I can reach plants & weed when needed.













The fir tree has been trimmed, I'm ready to start adding the sand/peat and continue backfilling as I go....
to be continued ....


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

Friday the 13th!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2011)

Great pictures! Keep us updated.


----------



## Clark (May 17, 2011)

Your gonna love this.


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2011)

A bit more progress today Wed., May18th. Cut back old liner, put down new liner, drilled about 15 bottom holes. Mixed 3 batches of sand/peat, did a little backfilling & drilled first level of side holes. Still not much to look at.


----------



## Candace (May 18, 2011)

Fun project!


----------



## fbrem (May 19, 2011)

coming along nicely


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2011)

More progress today! Finished the backfill, the bog got bigger, it's now 3 leaf clover shape, trimmed liner & started some edging.




Just when I thought I was gonna quit, the mail lady comes, I expected a package from Tennis ......




Sarracenias - alata, leuco 'Titan', Ladies In Waiting, Mardi Gras rubra gulfensis alba, Maroon, Doodle Bug & Lady Bug.
Sundews - Marston Dragon & filiformis. Ping Moctuzumae.
Now the fun begins!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2011)

Looking good Rose, and a nice group of starter plants. They will be overflowing your bog in no time.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2011)

It's Sunday ... the day of rest .... in my dreams! It was a bit slow going at 90 degrees, nice westerly winds & lowish humidity. Was hoping I'd finish, have to get one more bale of peat to finish it off. I have a bit of rebuilding/raising the wall on the far right side. We also worked at putting up a gutter on that side of the house, so hopefully there's plenty of rainwater.


----------



## Ernie (May 22, 2011)

Where'd you get the cp's from???


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2011)

Great plants! I can't wait to see this progress.


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Where'd you get the cp's from???


ebay - MK Farms, MS., seems I was a bit late on most of the recommended nurseries. This gal has been doing cps for 10 years & she obviously had ones that I wanted. The plants were better than the photos & in most cases bigger, I'm quite satisfied with what I got. I tried to be selective in picking plants that were appropriate for my zone (5) although I think due to the location of the bog I could be up a a zone??? Time will tell!


----------



## etex (May 23, 2011)

Great progress,Rose! Looks like your bog will be sensational!! Very cool plants,too!!
Please keep us updated!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

When you're done can you come by and do one for me also!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2011)

Rose, those plants are plenty big. In time you will have to be thinning them out, so I'd give them room to grow. They should be OK in your climate. If you want to you can cover the bog in winter with a sheet and put a thick layer of leaves over the top - that will help. I wouldn't be too concerned though, folks have successfully grown Sarracenia from the southeast US clear up into New England.

Have fun!


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, New England Wild Flower Society has a nice bog garden in Massachusetts.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

*It's done!*

Pretty much done, have a couple more plants I'd like to get, now to be patient & let it grow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2011)

You are making me want to do one!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a great bog, Rose! I like the rock edging.


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2011)

:clap: good job Rose!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome setup!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2011)

We definitely need an update in the fall!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2011)

Excellent effort...


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking good Rose. Nice work!


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice looking forward to seeing it next year.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome job, that's gonna be one nice bog


----------



## chrismende (Jun 12, 2011)

That looks wonderful! What fun to have a little boglet!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm jealous! I've thought of having an in-greenhouse little watergarden for my own enjoyment, since I'm not yet filling all the space and can afford to use some.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

i wouldn't do that. flasks become compots, become seedlings...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2011)

But Chris has a big space!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2011)

:clap::clap: Go for it Chris! 
At one time I had a fountain in my GH, thought it would be a natural way to raise humidity levels - one problem -
sure could grow the algae!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: Go for it Chris!
> At one time I had a fountain in my GH, thought it would be a natural way to raise humidity levels - one problem -
> sure could grow the algae!



A UV unit will put a quick fix to that algae! We have a 9 watt UV on our pond- it was about $30.


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2011)

Ernie said:


> A UV unit will put a quick fix to that algae! We have a 9 watt UV on our pond- it was about $30.



Please mention(or PM me), vendor(brick/mortar or internet?) and manufacturer.
Thank you Ernie.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> Please mention(or PM me), vendor(brick/mortar or internet?) and manufacturer.
> Thank you Ernie.



eBay seller tonsofgoodies...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380310427291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

or 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300519891963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and check their other items, they do many different combos in various wattages and pump flow rates.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow! We are enablers in the worst way!


----------

